# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Tank Turnover

## Elliriyanna

I am saving for new filters and wanna know how many times an hour a tank should be completely turned over by the filter ... I am looking at a 80 gph filter for my 20 long but wanna be sure thats enough.

----------


## Carlos

With my ABF I do 10X volume per hour; but that current level could disturb an ACF.  It would also depend on filter design you chose.  A HOB 100GPH would definitely create a current, while a canister filter with same output can be manipulated and pointed/diffused as desired  :Smile:  .

----------


## Michael

4 or 5 times of turnover per hour is best. Most filters are overrated for gph so I would get a 100gph filter if you can because realistically its going to be lower with media.

----------


## Elliriyanna

Is there a recommended kind of filter? I do love HOBS and canisters are pricey ... So if I do not have to buy a third canister that would be great ( Already saving for two)

----------

